# apartment renting



## helgarol

Could somebody advise me whether 아파트임대 is the correct form to announce the renting of an apartment. If so, is it written together or separate?


----------



## youngbuts

Hi

I think you can say 아파트 임대, whose separate form is more familliar to me. But 아파트임대,being together, also have usually seen in daily life. Anyway there is two contrat forms for the reting of an aprtment in Korea. They are '전세' and '월세'. I guess for arparment '전세' is more popular in Korea.


----------



## Superhero1

Yes, youngbuts gave a good answer. You can rent a flat monthly or for 2-year term. If you rent monthly, you should deposit some money and pay tenancy fee monthly. 
The interesting property system in South Korea is that you can deposit amount of money and you can stay in there for 2-year. After completion of the contract, you can get back all the money you kept for deposit.


----------



## helgarol

고맙습니다. 그러나 저는 일정한 아파트를 본인이 요구하는 기간 관계 없이  (daily, monthly, yearly) 빌려주고 해당 세를 받는 방법으로 business 하려고 하기 때문에 “임대” 와 “월세” 가 다른 것 같습니다. “임대”는 아파트를 받고 빌리는 행동이고“월세”는 그 행동에 따라 받고나 주는 세입니다.  Am I wrong?


----------



## youngbuts

제가 말씀하신 바를 정확히 이해한 것인지는 잘 모르겠지만, 만약에 빌리시는 것이 아니라 빌려주시는 거면 집주인이 임의대로 결정할 수 있을 것 같습니다. 특히 외국에서 한국인한테 빌려주시는 거면 당연히 그 나라 관습에 따라야 한다고 봅니다. 위에서 말씀드린 것은 한국의 관습입니다. 저는 님이 한국에서 아파트를 한국인한테 빌리시려는 줄 알고, 외국과 다른 아파트 임대 사항을 말씀드리려고 했던 거랍니다.

그리고 말씀하신 대로 임대는 행위이고, 월세나 전세는 돈을 지급하는 세나 계약 양태를 말합니다. 헌데 보통 홍보물을 만들 때 아파트 월세, 아파트 전세 라는 식으로 많이 말을 쓰는 것 같아요. 한국에서는요. 물론 아파트 임대라고 해도 상관없습니다. 외국에서 아파트를 빌려주시는 거면 아파트 임대라고 하시는 게 훨씬 좋을 것 같네요.^^


----------



## helgarol

대단히 고맙습니다. 저는 바로 한국 아니고, 조국에서 나의 아파트를 외국인들에게 빌려주려고 준비를 하고 있는 한, 명함과 같은 홍보물을 도안하면서 “apartment for rent” 선전문구를 직접 할 수 있는 국어로 써넣으려고 했던 것입니다.


----------

